# Tractor Hydraulic Fluid



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

What would happen if you over filled you hydraulic fluid on your tractor or is it impossible to over fill?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've over filled before and no problems. But I could see if you over filled by too much you could churn air into the fluid which would be a bad thing.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Heat expansion could be a problem. Is draining it down difficult


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

```
Is draining it down difficult
```
 not a problem ,just wondered what would happen if I left it over filled?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

It won't hurt anything if it is slightly over full. The problem comes in if it is way over full. What kind of tractor do you have? Some of them are more forgiving than others.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Depends on what sort of system we're talking about, and how overfilled it is. Some will rupture the tank or damage the controls. That's not nice, quite messy and downright espensive. Some others have problems with foaming , which causes erratic hydraulic operation and scuffs up the pump. And some others really don't care and don't have any problems with being a bit overfilled.


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

```
The problem comes in if it is way over full. What kind of tractor do you have?
```
Yea it's WAY!! over full,I have a ford 4630.Looks like this 

LOW/SAFE/FULL..........................................Fluid.....end of stick


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

bqz said:


> ```
> The problem comes in if it is way over full. What kind of tractor do you have?
> ```
> Yea it's WAY!! over full,I have a ford 4630.Looks like this
> ...


If the the stick is covered to the top then remove some of it to be safe. Ford is pretty forgiving but not to the top end of the dipstick. You will have a problem with foaming if it stayed in their.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i know nothing of blue tractors....but i would be worried about the seal holding back all that oil from the flywheel/clutch area. some seals are not designed to be flooded. just a worry nothing i.m sure of.


----------

